# Need help! Do i possibly have Fibromyagia?



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey guy! Im usually on the ibs part of this website but i need help. Iv had ibs for about 2 1/2 years and resently its been getting more painful, the gyno also thinks i have ENodmetriosis so 3 weeks ago he put me on a Birth control pill called Lybrel and this week i have been having REALLY BAD muscle pain its hard to walk cuz my legs hurt and get all shacky and my arms do as well and its been getting my back also. The doctor has told me that it is not from the pill so idk whats going on.Does this sound like fibromyalgia? I know its only been a week but its so bad i dont know whats going on it feels like someone threw me down the stiars. Thanx!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Have you started or stopped any other medications lately? Do you have any swelling or warmth in your legs?The onset is just so sudden - did your doctor make any suggestions as to what it could be?


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

The only med i started was the birth control pill and i know its not a blood clot cuz the pain goes away and jumps around and i dont have any swelling or anything. It just feels like i have bruses all over and sometimes when its really bad i get all shaky in my bones.The doctor just said he doesnt know what would be causing it and says it probably isnt related to birth control pill. I know its so sudden thats why im so confused. Imma try to go to the doctor tomarrow hopefully. but yeah im very confused.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

So i went to the doctors and he said it sounds like fibromyalgia but they took some blood to check other stuff so we will see but it looks like ill be joining the fibromyalgia train. blah!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I know it sounds weird, but I hope the blood tests show something! I only say that because if they show something, it might be something more treatable than Fibro. But, if it is Fibro, we can help you deal with that too!Please keep us posted on your test results!


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well iv been dealing with the ibs for about 2 yrs and that has been super hard to treat but honestly if i could get the ibs underconstrol i wouldnt mind the muscle pain so much. Even though its very painful!Thanx for your suport ill keep you updated =]


----------

